# Amplificador para transformador de 12V 5A?



## elaerico (Abr 9, 2008)

Hola. Tengo un transformador de 12v 5A, y quisiera hacerme un amplificador lo mas potente posible, cual es el integrado que debería utilizar?
Muchas gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 9, 2008)

Y yo creo que mas de 30w no le sacas de ninguna forma. proba con los TDA2003 y aledaños, los podes poner en puente. Andan bien pero no pidas milagros. 

vienen unos circuitos que operan en calse "D" y elevan un poco mas la potencia, pero no se que tan bien andan con los graves. Sino te uqedan las potencias de estereos.

PD: te dejo un esquema por ahi te sirve. Esta en la pagina de Pablin


----------



## luki_91 (Dic 7, 2008)

Con 12V 4Ohm no llegas a sacarle ni 5W, en puente podes llegar a sacarle 15W o menos con una distorsion HORRIBLE.
Para aumentar tu potencia necesitas usar una fuente switching elevadora de tensión, fijate en el buscador, hay muchos circuitos que sirven.


----------



## Stefy (Dic 7, 2008)

hola elaerico!
soy nueva y no soy una experta en esto... pero creo que podes hacerte algo de unos 40W...ya que con una fuente de 12V y 5A...tenemos 12x5=60W...
y existen unos cuantos amplificador que tienen un rendimiento de 70% u 80%....

saludos


----------

